# New Call of Duty coming....



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Call of Duty 7 or Call of Duty: Black Ops to give it its proper name.
Made by Treyarch who did World at War

November 2010 release

http://callofduty.com/blackops/

Thoughts?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll probably buy it and play it for a week then bin it like all other treyarch productions. but i'll reserve judgement. so much for the rumoured vietnam theme but TBH I hope infinity ward do that.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

looks ok, i guess.

i loved the WW2 one!

totally off topic here, rallyman, thats a levin aint it?

moar pics?


----------



## Z3i (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks good  in my own opinion world at war was utter garbage and let call of duty down, but thats just my opinion  thought MWF 1 was the best ever   and loved the story aswell. same as number 2


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think MW2 was a massive let down, despite 4 days off work for solid gaming on release date, I just couldnt click with it. Went back to MW1 and WaW which I hated to start with but then found alot of love for - I just hope CoD:BlackOps isnt too Splinter cell, cos I buy Splinter Cell for games like that
Have yet to try Battlefield2 but the missus is away for a week on hols soon so that'll keep me occupied 

Jason - yup, more pics in my garage


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I do like the COD series; let be honest it will #1 on pre sales and manic on day of release.. lets hope it will be a good one.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Treyach makes me want to stay away but will prob still buy it....:lol:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

The £55 RRP is putting me off COD games now, why the need? Yes its a successful game etc, but MW2 was worse than MW but they still charge a fortune for all of the special editions, when MW was only £5 extra on the RRP for the tin case edition

I'm losing faith now, they're just jumping on the money train.
Then charging a stupid amount for new maps from old games.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Like everyone else, i will probably buy it, just to play it a few times and then to say "yeah, iv'e played that one". TBH, I only liked WAW for Zombies, other than that i couldnt really stand it. Like Deano said, i hope Infinity Ward do the Vietnam theme. When do the add on maps come out for MW2?


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Maps were out for the 360 almost a month a go now, coming soon to PS3. £10 or something :doublesho


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm, WAW let the cod series down IMO so yes I'll buy it to see how good it is or not but I fear the worst and it looks a little busy to me but I'll reserve judgment.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

the story was ok on WaW, but not worth the £55 I agree. I think part of it is the modern weapons tbh, I'm just not into WW2 stuff. . .


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Really like MW2 and it very rarely comes out of my xbox, if it does its only so I can play Fifa 10. The new maps aren't bad and I'm sure I'll get Black Ops once it's available in UK. Can only pre-order for US...


----------

